# topshot takes two more home



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Takin maybe 1 minute apart same setup as before and we'll same story that makes it 3 fpr the topshot today well happy


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Forgot to add the draw length in the last post 50 inch


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You seem to live in squirrel heaven ... or h3ll, depending on your point of view. Good shooting. Time to fire up the stew pot!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> You seem to live in squirrel heaven ... or h3ll, depending on your point of view. Good shooting. Time to fire up the stew pot!!!Cheers ... Charles


 heaven for me but I try not to wipe em all out I want more for the future this will probably be the last harvest till spring their gonna start having babies soon only a disturbance will get del with cheers


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

U R deadly with the topshot sir, thanks for the pic and info


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! I have to give a try to that setup... what is the dimensions of these tubes ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

HuntingISR said:


> Great shot ! I have to give a try to that setup... what is the dimensions of these tubes ?


Dankung 1745


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> U R deadly with the topshot sir, thanks for the pic and info


 thanks buddy


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> HuntingISR said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot ! I have to give a try to that setup... what is the dimensions of these tubes ?
> ...


Thanks but i meant length from fork to pouch  ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

HuntingISR said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > HuntingISR said:
> ...


10 inches


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrels having young ones in November? Never heard of that.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

August West said:


> Squirrels having young ones in November? Never heard of that.


 Mmm


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Mmm

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/accounts/Sciurus_carolinensis/


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

August West said:


> Mmm
> 
> http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/accounts/Sciurus_carolinensis/


 Thanks for the info but I'll still have to take them if they meddle with my chickens


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh not trying to talk you out of it, kill em all, just wondering what kind of squirrels raised young in November.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm
> ...


But since you mentioned it, what do the squirrels do to your chickens, I have heard of squirrels so big they could ***** a chicken standing up but always just thought that was a saying.

I have never had squirrels meddle with my chickens, not sure where you live but you sure have strange November baby making, chicken meddling squirrels.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

August West said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


They eat corn spook chickens just the general ruckus


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> They eat corn spook chickens just the general ruckus


General Ruckus, General Electric, General Nuisance and General Elections were seen recently at the mess hall eating squirreled chickens.

Moral: Anything's possible :screwy:


----------

